# Super wood...what will they think of next?



## richg99 (Feb 9, 2018)

Pine instead of Steel?

https://newatlas.com/super-wood-stronger-steel/53307/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=894562121a-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-894562121a-91654449


----------



## overboard (Feb 9, 2018)

Interesting!


----------



## Bob9863 (Feb 10, 2018)

From both an engineering and environmental standpoint this is potentially a game changer.
Tree farms could provide a good income for farmers and still allow them to run stock.
There is potential here thats for sure, whats the bet the patient gets bought by a mining conglomerate.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 10, 2018)

Back in the 80's I drove a truck for a company that specialized in wood beams used in the construction of buildings and such. The beams were called Parallam. It was small strips of wood compressed and glued together forming a beam which were supposed to be stronger than steel. They were available in 80 foot lengths and in multiple cross section choices. Turned on their long side the beam would bow like you would not believe. If you picked it up in the middle with a forklift the ends would not come off the ground. Turned on the narrow side they would be straight as an arrow. This concept is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 10, 2018)

Wood stabilization by laminating sheets of different colored wood and impregnating it with resins is a similar technique that yields a strong and hard material that does not rot, but the down side is the resins make it heavier. 

If the wood in that article can be made to be less prone to rot it might be a boon for the marine industry. Just imagine a transom plate made of that stuff?


----------



## Ttexastom (Feb 13, 2018)

Parallam had a plant near me in colbert ga


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

The engineer specified a parallam beam as part of a remodel in our old house. Pretty expensive but it was serving as a key structural component so not a place to try and save money. 

I wonder if Super Wood has any fire resistance rating.


----------

